# pouvez vous m aider pour l appli booksapp



## steronais59 (25 Juillet 2012)

bonjour à tous et à toutes

sur le store j ai pris l appli booksapp gratuit et j en suis très satisfait

pouvez vous me dire ce qu il change par rapport à la version payante?

en vous remerciant à l'avance


----------



## steronais59 (25 Juillet 2012)

je rajoute que depuis ce matin j essaye de scanner mes livres mais cela ne fonctionne pas

faut il avoir la verssion payante?


----------



## steronais59 (25 Juillet 2012)

je sais pourquoi je ne sais pas scanner 

c est parce que j ai le iphone 3g  et on peut scanner qu a partir du  3 gs


----------



## steronais59 (28 Juillet 2012)

personne pour m aider a me donner la difference entre l appli gratuite et payante?


----------

